# [Wahl September 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2010)

Man merkt, dass die Demokratie in der Krise steckt, wenn die Wähler eine Verschiebung der Wahl um eine halbe Wahlperiode Kommentarlos hinnehmen.
Sei es drum, hier noch eine Abstimmung für September und mit nagelneum Diagramm:

Wenn heute Bundestagswahl wäre welche Partei würdest du wählen?

Übersicht der letzten Monate:
Quartalsangeben: Schnitt über alle Umfragen des Quartals, auf nächste natürliche Zahl gerundet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. September 2010)

*AW: [Wahl August 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

wie immer 
[x] Sonstige


----------



## Pikus (15. September 2010)

*AW: [Wahl August 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Das ist irgendwie die erste "Wahl", die ich hier mitbekomme 

Anmerkung: Nicht dass ich sie wählen würde, aber es fehlt die NPD. Ich fänds ganz interessant zu sehen, ob und wenn ja, weiviele User die NPD wählen würden.
Aber auch einfach der Vollständigkeit halber fehlen sie einfach. Auch wenn schwer fällt, sie sind leider eine Partei, welche im allgemeinen nicht wenig gewählt wird.

Achja: [X] Piratenpartei. Zwar stimme ich mit denen nicht sso stark überein, aber immernoh mehr als mit den anderen Parteien...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. September 2010)

*AW: [Wahl August 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

Die alten Wahlthreads sollten nicht schwer zu finden sein 
Da kannst du dann auch nachlesen, wieso die NPD fehlt:
Es ist weder vom Platzbedarf noch von der graphischen Darstellung noch vom Aufwand sinnvoll, alle Parteien aufzulisten. Deswegen wurden ursprünglich alle Parteien ohne eigene Bundestagsfraktion zu "sonstige" zusammengefasst. Mitlerweile gibts noch die Piraten einzeln, weil sie einfach den größten Wähleranteil hier im Forum haben (bei der letzten Bundestagswahl haben die übrigens auch bundesweit mehr Zweitstimmen bekommen, als die NPD).
Seit dem haben sich afaik nur MLPD-Wähler namentlich gemeldet - und auch da nie mehr als einer pro Monat. Es besteht also kein Bedarf, "sonstige" weiter aufzuschlüsseln. Einzelne Parteien willkürlich hervorzuheben werde ich mir sowieso tunlichst verkneifen, Wahlleiter haben unparteiisch vorzugehen


----------



## Gast3737 (17. September 2010)

*AW: [Wahl August 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*

uhii du hast aussversehen nochmals den August genommen..sage nur ctrl C und ctrl V


----------



## TheRammbock (18. September 2010)

[x] Sonstige


----------



## nyso (19. September 2010)

[x] Die Linke


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2010)

[x] Piratenpartei 

Wie immer! nyso´s Avatar sagt bereits alles. 

Mehr verbocken als unsere momentane Regierung können die auch nicht.


----------



## nyso (20. September 2010)

Ich gebe mir Mühe, immer den passenden Ava zu haben^^

Der Grund für die Linke ist aber noch ein anderer^^
Nämlich Afghanistan.

Und ja, mehr verbocken als die schwarz-gelbe Stümpertruppe geht nun wirklich nicht

Aber. vllt. verbockt die Linke ja weniger als die anderen Vorgängerregierungen? Wäre ja wünschenswert^^


----------



## Papzt (20. September 2010)

[x] Sonstige


----------



## bauarbeiter (20. September 2010)

Wunderlich, dass in einem Computer Forum die Piratenpartei dominiert.


----------



## nyso (20. September 2010)

Zumal die meisten hier noch gar nicht wählen dürfen

Und die meisten die hier wählen, auch keine Ahnung von Politik haben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2010)

Ersteres macht ja nicht DEN Unterschied, letzteres ist sehr realitätsnah 
Nur das Verhältniss zwischen Leuten ohne Ahnung, die sich von Jugend-orientierten Parteien einlullen lassen zu Leuten, die sich auf "traditionelle ..." herreinfallen, dürfte abweichen.
Aber kann sich ja auch einfach die Entwicklung angucken - ich z.B. finde es merkwürdig, dass ausgerechnet jetzt, nachdem die Bundesregierung die Beschlüsse zum Atomausstieg auf demokratisch fragwürdigem Wege aushebeln möchte, die FDP zulegt und die Grünen zurückzufallen scheinen.


----------



## MomentInTime (20. September 2010)

[X] Piratenpartei

Unser misshandeltes Urheberrecht wird immer weitreichender pervertiert und die Überwachungsvorstöße werden immer radikaler und weltfremder. Dagegen muss politisch Front gemacht werden.

> INDECT
> Nacktscanner
> Entzug des Grundrechts auf Informationszugang und Strafen, wenn man Werke privat tauscht, für die man durch die Urheberrechtsabgabe bereits doppelt und dreifach gezahlt hat, um genau diesen freien Umgang mit seinen angeblichen wirtschaftlich-schädlichen Folgen zu kompensieren (Drucker, PC, Festplatte, Brenner, USB-Stick, Scanner, Rohlinge, etc. - das IST bereits eine Kulturflatrate)
> Zensus 2011
> Internetsperren über die EU-Ebene von hinten durchdrücken, statt Geld in reale Maßnahmen gegen Kindesmissbrauch zu investieren
> Überall Überwachungskameras (was regt sich die Öffentlichkeit da eigentlich über Google Street View auf ?)
> SWIFT-Abkommen sei Dank alle Bankdaten der EU-Bürger in die USA zur "Terrorbekämpfung"
> JMStV = Sendezeiten für's Internet für ALLE, aber zum Schutze der Jugend

Was muss noch geschehen, dass die Leute aufstehen und sich den Scheiß nicht mehr bieten lassen ?


----------



## nyso (20. September 2010)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Was muss noch geschehen, dass die Leute aufstehen und sich den Scheiß nicht mehr bieten lassen ?



Die Frage kann ich dir beantworten. Nichts mehr, bzw. nicht mehr viel. Es werden immer mehr Demos, es werden immer mehr Teilnehmer.
Und ich z.B. koche auch vor Wut, leider gibts bei mir im Kaff keine Demos, sonst wäre ich da Stammgast

Übrigens wurden heute von der EU die Heilkräuter so gut wie verboten. Verboten trifft es nicht ganz, hmm. Wie wäre es mit indiziert? Wenn man sie nicht verboten sind, aber der Verkauf und Kauf so gut wie zunichte gemacht werden, trifft es indiziert denke ich ganz gut

Alles Schall und Rauch: Heilpflanzen werden in der EU verboten


Die einzige Partei, die sich gegen diese ganze ******* auflehnt, und die tatsächlich den Willen des Volkes beachtet, ist Die Linke.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2010)

Ehe du Panikmachern hinterherläufst, mal so als Anmerkung:
THMPD verbietet kaum etwas, sondern schafft erstmal einen Rahmen. D.h. jeder, der behaupten will, dass sein Produkt heilende Wirkung hat = ein Medikament ist, der muss in Zukunft zumindest ein paar Beweise vorlegen, dass das stimmt. Wer einfach nur Pflanzen verkaufen will, der kann Pflanzen verkaufen, soviel er will - nur darf er nicht behaupten, dass sein wenig-mehr-als-ein-Schluck-Wasser das Wundermittel gegen Krebs ist.


----------



## nyso (20. September 2010)

Wieso sollten Heilkräuter, die seit Jahrtausenden nachweislich heilen, plötzlich erst gegen Unsummen Geld nachweisen, das sie heilen?
Entbehrt doch jeder Logik.

Thymian z.B. hilft gegen verstopfte Nase, wenn man damit ein Dampfbad macht.
Ist mir wesentlich lieber als irgendwelche Phama-kaka aus der Apotheke, und dazu noch wesentlich günstiger.

Viele Leute, Firmen etc., die diese Heilkräuter auch als Heilkräuter verkaufen, und damit wirklich wichtig sind, haben schlicht nicht genug Geld, um diese Nachweise zu erbringen und brechen somit weg. 

Die Tür schön weit auf für die Pharmaindustrie, Lobbyarbeit sei dank

Ich werd mir jetzt uralte Heilkräuterbücher kaufen, die passenden Samen, und mir meine Heilkräuter selber anpflanzen! Ganz einfach.
Ist aber irgendwie etwas OT....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2010)

Wenn sie seit Jahrtausenden nachweislich heilen, dann sollte es kein Problem sein, den Nachweis auf genau diesem Wege zu führen. Langfristige, belegbare, positive Erfahrung ist ein extra geschaffener Sonderweg.

[/ot]


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> .... die Entwicklung angucken - ich z.B. finde es merkwürdig, dass ausgerechnet jetzt, nachdem die Bundesregierung die Beschlüsse zum Atomausstieg auf demokratisch fragwürdigem Wege aushebeln möchte, *die FDP zulegt* und die Grünen zurückzufallen scheinen.


 
... du darfst aber den hiesigen Mikrokosmos nicht überbewerten.

Die 5 FDP-Stamm-Hardliner (von denen vllt. vorher 2 im Urlaub waren) die hier ab und an schreiben, bilden nunmal ebenso wenig die Gesamtsituation ab, wie die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Piraten-Wählerschaft. 

bei mir hat sich übrigens auch nix geändert:
[x] die Linke


----------



## steffen0278 (21. September 2010)

Was macht eigendlich die Piratenpartei? In welchem Landtag sitzt die?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2010)

Afaik ist die Piratenpartei bislang nur auf kommunaler Ebene und über ihren schwedischen (?) Arm im Europaparlament zu finden.
Was auch immer sie da macht, Schlagzeilen erregen tut es nicht.
Aber bundesweite Schlagzeilen durch Regionalpolitik macht eigentlich eh nur die NPD und über die EU wird auch nur berichtet, wenn es was zu meckern gibt - also hat das nicht unbedingt was zu bedeuten.


----------



## GasPanic (21. September 2010)

FDP. Als geringstes (aber immer noch sehr großes) Übel.

Im Prinzip hat man nur die Wahl zwischen 5 sozialdemokratischen Parteien, die alle auf Staatswirtschaft im Inneren und Interventionismus im Äußeren setzen. Die einen mehr, die anderen weniger. Wirklich aus Überzeugung kann ich niemanden wählen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (21. September 2010)

[x] green


----------



## Shi (21. September 2010)

Hm. Ich weiß jedenfalls im Moment nicht was ich wählen würde, da ich eigentlich Kommunist bin. Jedoch sehe ich auch zu viele Nachteile im Hardcore-Kommunismus (fehlende Motivation sich anzustrengen, die diversen Nachteile der Planwirtschaft). Ich wäre nur für einen absolut demokratischen Kommunismus, also den Rätekommunismus. Aber ich habe begriffen, dass Rätekommunismus sehr umständlich ist. Nun bin ich aber überzeugter Antikapitalist und Sozialist, dazu noch Gegner alles Konservativen und Antipatriot, ich hasse Nazis bis auf den Tod. Jedoch hasse ich auch Stalinismus, generell autoritäre Systeme hasse ich  

Ich weiß nicht wen ich wählen sollte, bin wohl doch noch zu jung für sowas


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. September 2010)

genau, Shi wieder mit seinem tollen SED-Ideal. Schade dass es die DDR nicht mehr gibt, wär ja der ideale Wohnort für dich. Ne Marode Wirtschaft, Stasi, schwaches Geld das kein schwein haben will, Manipulierte MEdien... Echt coole Sache was deine linken Pappenheimer da auf die Reihe brachten


----------



## AMDFan2005 (21. September 2010)

GasPanic schrieb:


> FDP. Als geringstes (aber immer noch sehr großes) Übel.
> 
> Im Prinzip hat man nur die Wahl zwischen 5 sozialdemokratischen Parteien, die alle auf Staatswirtschaft im Inneren und Interventionismus im Äußeren setzen. Die einen mehr, die anderen weniger. Wirklich aus Überzeugung kann ich niemanden wählen.



Ditto. 

Leider fehlt es in Deutschland an einer libertären/klassisch liberalen Partei.
I. e. eine Partei, die sich aus der Wirtschaft und dem Leben seiner Bürger weitestgehend heraus hält, und nur für die Sicherheit und das Bestehen unserer Verfassungsmäßigen Rechte sorgt. Eine Partei die auf Laissez-Faire setzt würde ich sofort wählen.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> genau, Shi wieder mit seinem tollen SED-Ideal. Schade dass es die DDR nicht mehr gibt, wär ja der ideale Wohnort für dich. Ne Marode Wirtschaft, Stasi, schwaches Geld das kein schwein haben will, Manipulierte MEdien... Echt coole Sache was deine linken Pappenheimer da auf die Reihe brachten



Aber immerhin konnten sie das zusammengeraubte Parteigeld in einen sicheren, schweizer Banktresor verstauen. 

Soviel auch zum anti-kapitalistischen Ideal der Linken. 

Kommunismus ist, wenn das Geld und die eigene Ideologie vor dem Menschen kommen, man aber zu feige ist es zuzugeben.


----------



## nyso (21. September 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> genau, Shi wieder mit seinem tollen SED-Ideal. Schade dass es die DDR nicht mehr gibt, wär ja der ideale Wohnort für dich. Ne Marode Wirtschaft, Stasi, schwaches Geld das kein schwein haben will, Manipulierte MEdien... Echt coole Sache was deine linken Pappenheimer da auf die Reihe brachten




 Ich schmeiß mich weg.

Marode Wirtschaft? Haben wa.
Schwaches Geld? Euro im Sturzflug.
Manipulierte Medien? Mehr Manipulation geht wohl nicht mehr.
Stasi? Die Stasi wäre neidisch auf das, was die BRD heute so alles nettes hat.


Fakt ist, die BRD ist ein größerer Unrechtsstaat, ein größerer Überwachungsstaat, als es die DDR je war. Die alten Parteibonzen wären neidisch auf das, was Frau Dr.(lach) Merkel und den anderen senilen Damen und Herren so alles zur Volksverdummung, Volkskontrolle und Volksüberwachung zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (21. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mich weg.
> 
> Marode Wirtschaft? Haben wa.
> Schwaches Geld? Euro im Sturzflug.
> ...



Ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen, dass um die BRD seit neuesten Stacheldrahtzäune und Betonmauern stehen. 

Wie kommst du nur so zurecht, im bösen Unrechtsstaat BRD? So ganz ohne Reisen, westliche Medien, freie Meinungsäußerung, private Institutionen und Eigentumsrecht? Armer, armer Junge. 

Fakt ist: 

So marode wie die DDR Wirtschaft wird die Wirtschaft der BRD nie sein. Dafür gibt es einfach noch zu viele vernünftige Menschen, die den Mist der korporatistischen Mehrheit ausbadet. 

So schwach wie die DDR Mark in ihrer gesamten Laufzeit wird der Euro frühestens ein halbes Jahr vor der Totalentwertung (*hoff*2015*hoff*).

Stasi: Sag mir Bescheid, wenn der BND vor deiner Tür steht, um ein Rekrutierungsgespräch mit dir zu führen oder dich über deinen Nachbarn auszufragen. In der Geheimhaltung ist der BND allerdings tatsächlich besser. Was eben daran liegen dürfte, dass man nicht jedem Vollpfosten und jeder Hausfrau einen Mantel, Spionageglässer und Zertifikat aushändigt und das Ergebnis dann "Geheimagent" nennt.

Manipulierte Medien: Die manipulieren sich heutzutage selber. Die Mehrheit der Redakteure bei den privaten Sendeanstalten sind in Demagogie garnicht mehr zu übertreffen. Selbst der Wettermann von RTL kann sich sein dümmliches Grinsen über die neuesten Kälteströme nicht verkneifen.


----------



## nyso (21. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen, dass um die BRD seit neuesten Stacheldrahtzäune und Betonmauern stehen.



Das Ziel ist die Öffnung der Grenzen und die Verschmelzung zu einem EU-Superstaat, da wären Stacheldraht und Beton eher im weg^^



> Wie kommst du nur so zurecht, im bösen Unrechtsstaat BRD? So ganz ohne Reisen, westliche Medien, freie Meinungsäußerung, private Institutionen und Eigentumsrecht? Armer, armer Junge.



Es geht, auch wenn ich hier nicht mehr lange leben werde. Noch das Studium, und dann tschüss.



> Fakt ist:
> 
> So marode wie die DDR Wirtschaft wird die Wirtschaft der BRD nie sein. Dafür gibt es einfach noch zu viele vernünftige Menschen, die den Mist der korporatistischen Mehrheit ausbadet.



Die deutsche Wirtschaft hat gewaltig zu kämpfen, und wir stehen schon vor der nächsten Krise. Ganz nebenbei baden wir als größte Volkswirtschaft der EU auch noch die Probleme der anderen aus.



> So schwach wie die DDR Mark in ihrer gesamten Laufzeit wird der Euro frühestens ein halbes Jahr vor der Totalentwertung (*hoff*2015*hoff*).



Trotzdem ist der Euro im freien Fall, und das wird sich kaum ändern.



> Stasi: Sag mir Bescheid, wenn der BND vor deiner Tür steht, um ein Rekrutierungsgespräch mit dir zu führen oder dich über deinen Nachbarn auszufragen. In der Geheimhaltung ist der BND allerdings tatsächlich besser. Was eben daran liegen dürfte, dass man nicht jedem Vollpfosten und jeder Hausfrau einen Mantel, Spionageglässer und Zertifikat aushändigt und das Ergebnis dann "Geheimagent" nennt.



Das braucht man heute nicht mehr^^
Man hat automatisierte Systeme, die jedes am Telefon gesprochene Wort automatisch analysieren und bei bestimmten Schlüsselwörtern automatisch Alarm schlagen. Nur so als Beispiel.



> Manipulierte Medien: Die manipulieren sich heutzutage selber. Die Mehrheit der Redakteure bei den privaten Sendeanstalten sind in Demagogie garnicht mehr zu übertreffen. Selbst der Wettermann von RTL kann sich sein dümmliches Grinsen über die neuesten Kälteströme nicht verkneifen.



Die kompletten westlichen Medien sind in der Hand von drei Familien!
Diesen Familien gehören die großen Nachrichtenagenturen. Und von denen kopieren die Massenmedien. Was die nicht bringen, kommt auch nicht in unseren Nachrichten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2010)

*hüstel*
Könntet ihr eure z.T. absurde Behauptungen bitte unterlassen oder belegen?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (22. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *hüstel*
> Könntet ihr eure z.T. absurde Behauptungen bitte unterlassen oder belegen?



Was ist an meinen Ausführungen bitteschön absurd? 

Fakt ist: Die DDR Mark war so gut wie nichts wert, außerhalb der DDR. Fakt ist auch, dass die Stasi in der DDR so gut wie allgegenwärtig war (durch freie "Nachbarschafts Rekrutierungen" innerhalb der Bevölkerung). Ebenfalls Fakt ist, dass die Ausreise aus der DDR in ein anderes Land stark beschnitten bzw. fast unmöglich war. 

Kann sein, dass du dich mit deinem Post auch auf etwas bzw. Jemand anderen bezogen hast. Wollte das nur gerne klarstellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2010)

In deinem Fall wären es die Definition des Kommunismus und die Verbindung zwischen "zusammengeraubtem" Parteigeld (die Definition von "Raub" mögen an der Stelle die Feinde des Begriffes "Raubkopie" beisteuern  ) und dem anti-kapitalistischem Ideal der Linken.

Allgemein will ich aber nicht in die Diskussion einsteigen, sondern verhindern, dass ihr euch weiterhin mit weit hergeholten Behauptungen die Köpfe einschlagt, obwohl ich den sehr deutlichen Eindruck habe, dass hier weder ein Interesse an Diskussion noch an den Thesen anderer besteht, sondern nur die eigene Meinung rausgebrüllt werden soll. (was -sie Name- nicht der primäre Sinn eines Diskussionsforums ist)
[/mod]


----------



## Shi (22. September 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> genau, Shi wieder mit seinem tollen SED-Ideal. Schade dass es die DDR nicht mehr gibt, wär ja der ideale Wohnort für dich. Ne Marode Wirtschaft, Stasi, schwaches Geld das kein schwein haben will, Manipulierte MEdien... Echt coole Sache was deine linken Pappenheimer da auf die Reihe brachten



Ähh lieber CPU-GPU, hast du meinen verdammten Post überhaupt gelesen??
Ich hab gesagt ich bin gegen autoritäre und damit meine ich auch totalitäre Systeme! Genauso wie ich gegen Stalinismus bin. War die DDR demokratisch?
Ich finde die Umsetzung des Kommunismus in der DDR schlecht. Das Volk hatte gar keine Macht! Wobei man auch sagen muss, bei allen Nachteilen: In der DDR gab es keine Arbeitslosen, und die Kinderversorgung seitens des Staates war um längen besser als in der BRD! Übrigens: Wir, als freie BRD-Bürger werden heftigst überwacht. Online-Durchsuchung, der BND darf Telefone abhören etc...
Aber gleich mal was von SED faseln wenn ich etwas schreibe, so hab ich das gern!

Gruß Shi


----------



## Painkiller (22. September 2010)

Hat gestern jemand von euch die Rede von Merkel in New York gehört?

_"Wir wollen an unseren Kurs festhalten, und weiterhin arme Länder mit Geld unterstützen."_

Nehmt mir das jetzt nicht übel, nix gegen die armen Länder oder so, aber woher zum Teufel bekommen wir das Geld für sowas?! 

Wenn ich unsere Politiker über Geld reden höre, ist es meistens zu wenig oder es muss gespart werden. -.-


----------



## nyso (22. September 2010)

Ich weiß wo sie das Geld herholen. Von den Banken, auf unsere Kosten. 
Unsere Politiker wirstschaften DT. total runter, jeder Hauptschüler würde das aktuell besser hinkriegen.

Und wie hier dann tatsächlich 15% für diese Saubande stimmen können ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (22. September 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Ähh lieber CPU-GPU, hast du meinen verdammten Post überhaupt gelesen??
> Ich hab gesagt ich bin gegen autoritäre und damit meine ich auch totalitäre Systeme! Genauso wie ich gegen Stalinismus bin. War die DDR demokratisch?
> Ich finde die Umsetzung des Kommunismus in der DDR schlecht. Das Volk hatte gar keine Macht! Wobei man auch sagen muss, bei allen Nachteilen: In der DDR gab es keine Arbeitslosen, und die Kinderversorgung seitens des Staates war um längen besser als in der BRD! Übrigens: Wir, als freie BRD-Bürger werden heftigst überwacht. Online-Durchsuchung, der BND darf Telefone abhören etc...
> Aber gleich mal was von SED faseln wenn ich etwas schreibe, so hab ich das gern!
> ...



Nenn mir bitte mal einen demokratischen Kommunismus. 

Kommunismus fördert auf Grund der Machtstruktur das Schlechteste des Menschen zu Tage. Wäre dem nicht so, würden wohl kaum 90% aller Diktaturen kommunistischer oder sozialistischer Natur sein. 

Hast du eigentlich in der DDR gelebt? Was nützt dir künstlich gepushte Vollbeschäftigung, wenn es kaum etwas gibt was man kaufen kann (mal abgesehen davon, dass das ganze sowieso zu Hyperinflation führt und die DDR Regierung eine zeitweise stabile Planwirtschaft nur etlichen Verschleierungstaktiken zu verdanken hat) und deine Freiheit stark eingeschränkt ist? 
Da gibt es diesen alten Spruch "Auf Freiheit und Selbstachtung lässt sich kein Preis festlegen", einige hier scheinen das Gegenteil beweisen zu wollen.


----------



## nyso (22. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Kommunismus fördert auf Grund der Machtstruktur das Schlechteste des Menschen zu Tage. Wäre dem nicht so, würden wohl kaum 90% aller Diktaturen kommunistischer oder sozialistischer Natur sein.



Stimmt, und der Kapitalismus fördert natürlich nur das Beste im Menschen zu Tage Der Kapitalismus ist noch schlimmer als der Kommunismus denke ich.


----------



## Painkiller (22. September 2010)

> Da gibt es diesen alten Spruch "Auf Freiheit und Selbstachtung lässt sich kein Preis festlegen", einige hier scheinen das Gegenteil beweisen zu wollen.



Es gibt auch den Spruch: "Demokratie ist, wenn du dir aussuchen kannst, wer dich verarscht!"

Ich weiß nicht, ob diese ganzen Diskussionen darüber was bringen, aber wenn einige Leute in diesem Land nicht bald umdenken, siehts düster aus. Man kann nicht immer nur das kleinste Übel wählen. Das ist langsam keine Alternative mehr!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (22. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich weiß wo sie das Geld herholen. Von den Banken, auf unsere Kosten.
> Unsere Politiker wirstschaften DT. total runter, jeder Hauptschüler würde das aktuell besser hinkriegen.
> 
> Und wie hier dann tatsächlich 15% für diese Saubande stimmen können ist mir ein Rätsel.



Warum sollten die extra den Umweg über die Banken gehen? 70% Umsatzsteuer für alle mit mehr als 100.000€ Jahresverdienst und schon können wir den armen Nord-Koreanern helfen, die uns so sehr verachten aber sicherlich irgendwann unsere Hilfe brauchen, wenn die Felder dann vollends verdorren und der Führer nichts mehr zu Essen hat. Vielleicht ja auch gleich Amerika oder sämtlichen europäischen Mitgliedsstaaten, nachdem sie sich durch Miswirtschaft und Europeanismus selbst zerstört haben. 

Naja. Aber die Piratenpartei (derzeit ja mit über 36% führend hier) ist wohl kaum die bessere Alternative. Hätten die Chance auf eine Machtposition, würde man einfach ein paar Aufmärsche gegen gängige Copyright Gesetze machen, mit dem freien Internet werben und dann schon wieder verstummen (d.h. nachdem sie alle Steuergelder für ihre selten dümmlichen Aktionen aufgebraucht haben). Von Infrastrukturellen Veränderungen und Realpolitik haben diese Captain Hooks for Armee doch überhaupt keine Ahnung. Es lässt sich ja nicht einmal feststellen, welcher politischen "Glaubensrichtung" sie angehören. Ob sie die Wirtschaft korporatistisch führen würden (wie die meisten Regierungen) oder Laissez-Faire mäßig.Wie sie Arbeitsgesetze und Versorgungspolitik betreiben würden, etc.


----------



## nyso (22. September 2010)

Wenn die Politiker so weiter machen wie bisher geht bald keiner mehr wählen, weil alle auf der Straße stehen und demonstrieren


----------



## Painkiller (22. September 2010)

Eben! Schlimmer als es jetzt schon ist, kann es durch die Piraten auch nicht werden.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (22. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Stimmt, und der Kapitalismus fördert natürlich nur das Beste im Menschen zu Tage *Der Kapitalismus ist noch schlimmer als der Kommunismus denke ich.*


 
Wieder mal kann ich nur (meinen Sarkasmus wirken lassen) sagen: Armer Junge! Die Zeit in Merkels Konzentrations- und Arbeitslagern muss schrecklich gewesen sein. Die Verfolgung Andersdenkender in CDU Deutschland ist aber auch schrecklich. Und die Abermillionen von Menschen, die Kapitalisten jeden Tag vor Mauern stellen und erschiessen erst. 

Dieser Kapitalismus ist aber auch Teufelswerk. Da gestatten die Menschen tatsächlich sich frei zu entfalten und nach ihrem eigenen Interesse zu handeln. TzTz.

*Sarkasmus aus*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Es gibt auch den Spruch: "Demokratie ist, wenn du dir aussuchen kannst, wer dich verarscht!"
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob diese ganzen Diskussionen darüber was bringen, aber wenn einige Leute in diesem Land nicht bald umdenken, siehts düster aus. Man kann nicht immer nur das kleinste Übel wählen. Das ist langsam keine Alternative mehr!


 
Das größte Übel zu wählen, weil es revolutionär oder einfach nur anders klingt ist aber erst recht keine Alternative. 

Es gibt ja Leute, die sollen die NPD oder Die Linke wählen, weil die sich so wahnsinnig toll von anderen Parteien abheben und ja auch noch nicht (zumindest nicht in der BRD und unter ihren derzeitigen Namen) in einer Machtposition waren. 

Derzeit kann man sich nur für das kleinste Übel entscheiden, weil es garkeine Alternative dazu gibt.


----------



## Painkiller (22. September 2010)

Und was ist deiner Meinung nach das kleinste Übel? Bevor ich gar nicht wählen gehe, wähle ich lieber die Piraten.


----------



## nyso (22. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Wieder mal kann ich nur (meinen Sarkasmus wirken lassen) sagen: Armer Junge! Die Zeit in Merkels Konzentrations- und Arbeitslagern muss schrecklich gewesen sein. Die Verfolgung Andersdenkender in CDU Deutschland ist aber auch schrecklich. Und die Abermillionen von Menschen, die Kapitalisten jeden Tag vor Mauern stellen und erschiessen erst.
> 
> Dieser Kapitalismus ist aber auch Teufelswerk. Da gestatten die Menschen tatsächlich sich frei zu entfalten und nach ihrem eigenen Interesse zu handeln. TzTz.
> 
> *Sarkasmus aus*



Nur mal zu deiner Info, ich bin kein armer Junge, sondern schon zweifacher Vater mit reichlich Lebenserfahrung

Weder Kapitalismus in seiner Reinform noch der Kommunismus in seiner Reinform sind wünschenswert. Ein Autor, der Zugang zu chinesischen Archiven hatte hat belegt, dass alleine unter Mao Zedong in seiner Regierungszeit 72 MILLIONEN Chinesen verreckt sind.
Dann noch was Stalin mit den Gulags etc. gemacht hat, da kommt man insgesamt auf locker 100 Millionen. 
Das ist also absolut nicht wünschenswert.

Aber das was Merkel und Co. jetzt anrichten ist eben auch nicht wünschenswert. Die Bevölkerung wird ausgeblutet, weil unsere Politiker auf Lobbyverbände hören, den Banken Milliarden in den Rachen schmeißen etc. 

Ganz nebenbei ist der Kapitalismus auch mit am Afghanistan und Irakkrieg schuld. Bei beiden Kriegen ging es hauptsächlich um Geld.




> Es gibt ja Leute, die sollen die NPD oder Die Linke wählen, weil die sich so wahnsinnig toll von anderen Parteien abheben und ja auch noch nicht (zumindest nicht in der BRD und unter ihren derzeitigen Namen) in einer Machtposition waren.



Die Linke ist die Partei, die für genau das steht, was der Großteil der Bevölkerung möchte. Nämlich raus aus Afghanistan z.B. und noch viele andere Sachen. SPD, Grüne, FDP, CDU/CSU haben jedes Mal bewiesen, dass sie, sobald sie an der Macht sind, das Gegenteil von dem machen was sie versprochen haben und es immer zum Nachteil für die Bevölkerung geht.

Ich meine, jetzt soll Die Linke mal die Chance bekommen sich zu beweisen. Wenn sie nicht machen was die Bevölkerung will, kann man sie ja spätestens nach 4 Jahren eh wieder abwählen.
Immer noch besser als immer wieder aufs neue das kleinere Übel zu wählen finde ich.



> Derzeit kann man sich nur für das kleinste Übel entscheiden, weil es garkeine Alternative dazu gibt.



Die FDP ist eins der größten Übel, und nicht das kleinste. Siehe Steuergeschenke für Hotels etc., was ja mal totaler Bullshit war.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (22. September 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Und was ist deiner Meinung nach das kleinste Übel? Bevor ich gar nicht wählen gehe, wähle ich lieber die Piraten.



Unsere derzeitige Regierung. So sehr ich auch ein Gegner dieser Regierung bin, sehen die Alternativen deutlich schwärzer aus. 

Da haben wir die Profillose Piratenpartei. Die Profillosen, (wirtschaftlich und sozialtechnisch) zerstörerischen Linken. Die Profillosen (wirtschaftlich, sozial- und Einwanderungstechnisch) zerstörerischen, geistig armen Braunhemden Die Profil- und Ideenarmen SPDler mit einer selbstzerstörerischen Sozialpolitik. Und last but not least: Die Grünen, die eine Mischung aus Piratenpartei (eben wie diese kennen sie auch nur ihr eines Thema) und SPD (selbe untragbare Sozialpolitik) sind. 

Wenigstens kann ich mir bei der Kombination aus CDU/CSU und FDP sicher sein, dass sie mein Bestes wollen: Mein Geld. 
Bei den anderen Kombinationen darf ich dann abwechselnd einmal mehr Geld, mehr Freiheit oder noch mehr Rechte aufgeben.


----------



## Painkiller (22. September 2010)

> Wenigstens kann ich mir bei der Kombination aus CDU/CSU und FDP sicher sein, dass sie mein Bestes wollen: Mein Geld.



Und was mit dem Geld geschieht ist dir egal? Wenn ich schon einer Regierung mein Geld geben muss, dann will ich auch sicher sein, das es in guten Händen ist!


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (22. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> ....
> Bei den anderen Kombinationen darf ich dann abwechselnd einmal mehr Geld, mehr Freiheit oder noch mehr Rechte aufgeben.


 
Ja, wenn man die Wahl hat, entweder mal dies oder mal jenes zu bekommen, wählt man lieber doch alles auf einmal ... ist schon irgendwie logisch.
 

Welche Rechte würdest du denn gegenüber jetzt aufgeben? Welche Freiheiten, die dir nicht so schon beschnitten werden? Welches Geld, was du nicht schon jetzt irgend jemanden in den Rachen wirfst, wird dir denn dann zusätzlich genommen?
So viel revanchistischen ...., wie man hier immer mal wieder kredenzt bekommt, kann man sich nur mit einer gehörigen Portion Humaor antun. 

Wer beschneidet denn permanent die Rechte der Bevölkerung per Gesetz? Wer ist denn bemüht, ständig die Freiheiten der Bevölkerung durch Repression und Verbote zu beschränken und macht ständig Vorstöße mit populistischen Forderungen und Gesetzesvorlagen? Wer greift denn dem "kleinen Mann" permanent in die Tasche und reicht die Kohle an Banken, Lobbys und Konzerne durch? Von wem kommen denn rassistische Ressentiments, fremdenfeindliche und fremdenängstliche Statements sowie hart an der Grenze der Religionsfreiheitsverletzung schrammende Ergüsse, wenn nicht aus der "Mitte" unserer Gesellschaft, die in ihrer (berechtigten) Angst vor Extremismus selbst extremistisch agiert und polemisiert?

Und wer wird dafür ebenso beständig vom Bundesverfassungsgericht zur Ordnung gemahnt?!
Es sind CDU/CSU sowie SPD, FDP und die Grünen! Also sämtliche Regierungsparteien der letzten Legislaturperioden und *nicht(!) *die Piraten oder Linken .... wer von denen würde denn die freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung unterminieren? Wer würde denn die Bespitzelung von Abgeordneten und Menschenrechts- sowie -hilfsorganisationen anleiten oder deutsche Staatsbürger durch Auslandseinsätze der Bundeswehr gefährden und den Einsatz auch selbiger im Inneren zur "Gefahrenabwehr" anordnen wollen? Wer würde denn auf Kosten der Gesundheit der Bevölkerung oder der Beschneidung von Informationen Grundrechte einschränken wollen, wie es heutzutage praktiziert wird?

Aber klar kann man sich seinen Vorurteile ergeben und alles beim alten (schlechten) belassen und hoffen, dass sich unsere Politiker und Wirtschaft von selbst besinnen und auch mal ein Krümelchen für einen selbst mit abfällt. Dann braucht man sich aber nicht beschweren, dass man im und von Abfall leben muss.

"Ja, aber bei den anderen wird alles noch viel schlimmer!" kann man sehr gut sagen, wenn man diese nicht lässt, behindert, bespitzelt, ausgrenzt und diffamiert.

Das versteh mal einer....


----------



## Icejester (22. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Und wer wird dafür ebenso beständig vom Bundesverfassungsgericht zur Ordnung gemahnt?!
> Es sind CDU/CSU sowie SPD, FDP und die Grünen! Also sämtliche Regierungsparteien der letzten Legislaturperioden und *nicht(!) *die Piraten oder Linken ....



Wer noch an keiner Regierung beteiligt war, kann auch in seinem Regieren schlecht mit dem BVerfG aneinander geraten. Merkste selbst, ne?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (22. September 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Wer noch an keiner Regierung beteiligt war, kann auch in seinem Regieren schlecht mit dem BVerfG aneinander geraten. Merkste selbst, ne?


 
Klaro, dann brauch man sich aber auch nicht in Mutmaßungen ergehen, was denn, wenn und wie sehr und böse und so ... auch klar, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...chaft/99665-euer-gedanke-zum-kommunismus.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-wissenschaft/46957-ddr-alles-schlechter.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/29946-die-linke.html

Weitere Zwiegespräche größeren  Umfanges bitte in passende Threads oder PM auslagern.






<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hat gestern jemand von euch die Rede von Merkel in New York gehört?
> 
> _"Wir wollen an unseren Kurs festhalten, und weiterhin arme Länder mit Geld unterstützen."_
> 
> Nehmt mir das jetzt nicht übel, nix gegen die armen Länder oder so, aber woher zum Teufel bekommen wir das Geld für sowas?!



Hat sie gesagt, mit wieviel Geld sie den armen Ländern helfen will? Oder wollte sie nur eine soziale Fassade vortäuschen?

Im übrigen besteht deutsche Entwicklungshilfe z.T. darin, dass deutsche Firmen beim Staat Kredite aufnehmen, um Industrieanlagen (oder AKWs) in andere Länder zu pflanzen. Könnte man auch "Subvention" nennen, aber Entwicklungshilfe klingt ja soviel besser.


----------



## Painkiller (22. September 2010)

> Hat sie gesagt, mit wieviel Geld sie den armen Ländern helfen will? Oder wollte sie nur eine soziale Fassade vortäuschen?



Zitat: Ebenso bekannte sich die Kanzlerin zu dem versprochenen Ziel, langfristig 0,7 Prozent des Bruttonationaleinkommens für die Entwicklungshilfe auszugeben. Bisher gibt Deutschland weniger als 0,4 Prozent. 

Quelle: Merkel in New York: "Entwicklungsländer müssen besser geführt werden" - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - WELT ONLINE


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2010)

"langfristig"?
Na dann ist ja nichts zu befürchten
Man denke z.B. daran, wie die Kanzlerin langfristig die Staatsverschuldung abbaut oder langfristig die Finanzwirtschaft zügelt oder langfristig die Umwelt rettet.
Nächste Legislaturperiode fängt sie an, was dafür zu machen, ganz sicher 

(in dieser hat sie ja schon die langfristige Produktion von Atommüll gesichert, jetzt muss sie sich erstmal wieder um kurzfristige Versprecher kümmern)


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. September 2010)

ja, hauptsache das geld wenns da ist sofort wieder an andere länder weiterverschenken, ja nichts sparen oder was fürs eigene land tun. Ich hab langsam das Gefühl dass wir deutsche die Weltunterhalter sind, und unsere Dreckspolitiker unterstützen das. Ja nichts fürs eigene Land, immer schön das nicht selbst verdiente geld den anderen Ländern in den Arsch stecken. Man wenn ich dann so gesichter wie Merkel, Westerwelle oder Schäuble seh, da könnt ich grad reinschlagen...


----------



## AMDFan2005 (22. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "langfristig"?
> Na dann ist ja nichts zu befürchten
> Man denke z.B. daran, wie die Kanzlerin langfristig die Staatsverschuldung abbaut oder langfristig die Finanzwirtschaft zügelt oder langfristig die Umwelt rettet.
> Nächste Legislaturperiode fängt sie an, was dafür zu machen, ganz sicher
> ...



Du hast vergessen die Deutschpolitische Relativitätstheorie anzuwenden. Die besagt, dass bei unseren deutschen Politikern alles relativ ist, abgesehen von Diäten und "Spenden".


----------

